# Farewell to BMW….for now anyway



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

I drove my ‘03 M3 into the local Caddy dealer last week to have a look at a CTS-V and wound up taking one home.

First off, it is not an M3. The only things I find in common are price, driveline slop and giggles.

While the V has not been to the track yet when I get there I’m fairly sure I will miss the M. That said, turn in with the V is a bit strange. You just don’t expect it to turn as well as it does. I keep expecting gobs of under steer that just isn’t there. Actually before I added negative camber to the M, I would say the V turns better.

I think the Stibilitrac system is way better than DSC especially in the “competition” mode where you can actually rotate a bit before it engages and when it does its very gentle, it doesn’t park the car mid corner. 

As great as the S54 is (when it’s not blowing up) the LS6 is a hoot that I expect will have typical small block Chevy reliability. There is so much torque and the exhaust note is pure V8 no rasp here.

On the highway the M excels. Less wind noise, better on center steering feel and less tram lining, actually my M had none. Tires and an alignment tweak may fix that.

For my frame the M fit like a glove, I felt like I was part of the car. With the V I feel like I’m sitting on the seat rather than in it. The bolsters are less aggressive than the M which makes for easier ingress / egress, the suede seat inserts do keep your butt from sliding around. The lack of a telescopic wheel is a big miss on the V. I still haven’t found the perfect seating position the tilt is either a ½ detent too high or low. With the seat set for my preferred leg extension the wheel is too far away. If I run the seat forward so my elbows are slightly bent when the wheel is turned 90+ degrees my right knee is hitting the column when I heel/toe downshift. Additionally, the accelerator peddle could be raised a bit to better facilitate heel/toe. My right leg, foot and ankle are doing a lot more dancing.

The shifter on the V although serviceable, flat out sucks compared with my UUC equipped M. One short throw shifter is out for the V and others are in the works. Hopefully I’ll find one that eliminates the rubber band feeling of the stocker. 

For lugging the kids and their friends around there is no comparison.

My M3 friends think I’m a nut case for making the switch. So far, for me the V does everything I really care about on a daily basis better. What’s really great news is that we are getting more choices every day.

IMHO Caddy hasn’t perfected the BMW formula. I’m not sure they are trying to either. The combination of a rowdy American push rod V8 wrapped in a large well sorted chassis at this price is currently without peer.

If the members here at the ‘Fest will have me, I’ll stop by from time to time to let you know how this thing shakes out.

Cheers
-Bill


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Thanks for the great write up!

I for one would choose the Caddy over a 5 series any day.
Now an M3 would be another story.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Bill,

Good Luck !! the Caddy has a bit more room as well so I can understand the sensibility. Post a pic when possible.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm with you--I'd probably do the same if Iliked the Cadillac styling more.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

I too looked at the V before I bought my M3. I liked the size and the V8. Your right the price is about the same. However, in a year the V will be worthless and the M will still have lots of value left. 4years from now.....I couldn't bare to spend that much and know that in a year I would lose 15K+ and more each year after that. That's where the Americans blow it, in value. My wifes Aviator that was 48K a year ago june has a trade-in value today of 26K. ouch. As long as you plan to drive the V into the ground you will be fine, but if in 4 years you want to trade up....


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

> Bill,
> 
> Good Luck !! the Caddy has a bit more room as well so I can understand the sensibility. Post a pic when possible.


Here you go. First Pic.











> I'm with you--I'd probably do the same if Iliked the Cadillac styling more.


I understand. It's growing on me.



> I too looked at the V before I bought my M3. I liked the size and the V8. Your right the price is about the same. However, in a year the V will be worthless and the M will still have lots of value left. 4years from now.....I couldn't bare to spend that much and know that in a year I would lose 15K+ and more each year after that. That's where the Americans blow it, in value. My wifes Aviator that was 48K a year ago june has a trade-in value today of 26K. ouch. As long as you plan to drive the V into the ground you will be fine, but if in 4 years you want to trade up....


Please understand this is not a bash on M3's. Heck I had one and miss it, only another point of view regarding potential resale values.

I don't believe your Aviator analogy applies here.

Unlike your Aviator, the V is a limited production specialty vehicle. Check out the used car values for '04 V's and M3's, they are about the same. It's not unreasonable to anticipate the value of used E46 M3's plummeting if buyers consider the fact that 100% of those built through mid May '03 have either blown up, had their engines rebuilt or replaced, some more than once. For sure the ones that have had or will have their entire engines replaced with non-matching serial number blocks are going to be a hard sell somewhere down the line.

Who knows what will happen with the '04-'05's? I remember feeling confident when I bought my '03 that all was good with the S54, until I received my recall notice last month. But what the heck I have never made potential resale value of anything other than real estate and securities a deal maker or breaker.

As I said above, it's great to have choices and the outlook for the future certainly looks bright.

I sincerely hope you enjoy your M3 as much as I did mine. They sure are fun!


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Bill,

Nice looking Caddy !! :thumbup: 

enjoy !


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

BB330i said:


> Here you go. First Pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking caddy, how does the ride and quietness compare to the M3, Ive looked at these, but never drove one. Would be a hard choice, what was MSRP on the V


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

BB330i said:


> Here you go. First Pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, but what happens when the V's sales slow down and they offer 1.9 financing and $3,000 cash back? I hope they don't, but that was my fear at the time. Enjoy the V, it is a sweet car :thumbup:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice looking car - I really like that color! The only ones I've seen have been black so it is nice to see some other color. :thumbup:


16hr Day said:


> OK, but what happens when the V's sales slow down and they offer 1.9 financing and $3,000 cash back?


Hopefully not since it is supposed to be a limited production version. I saw that with my Chevy Avalanche - used prices dropped like a rock because Chevy did/does so many incentives on 'em. The Chevy dealer gave me the lowest trade-in price too... told me he couldn't compete with the new car side of the house.  I think Caddy will do a better job there since they are trying to improve the marque.

Best of luck with the V - it is a really nice car!


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

flashinthepan said:


> Bill,
> 
> Nice looking Caddy !! :thumbup:
> 
> enjoy !


Thanks. I will



damills said:


> Nice looking caddy, how does the ride and quietness compare to the M3, Ive looked at these, but never drove one. Would be a hard choice, what was MSRP on the V


Base MSRP = 51,295
Availible Options:
Special Paint (Red Line) 995.00
Sunroof 1,200.00
Engine Block Heater 60.00
Performance Shocks (Dealer Installed) 1260.00

As far as ride and handling.
I have two updates to what I noted above.
1) During heel/toe downshifts my right knee was hitting the key fob not the column. Opps
2) I thought the accelerator peddle should be raised a bit however now that I've passed the 200 mile break-in of the brakes and I've applied some serious brake pressure I find everything is right were it should be. The 4 pot Brembos are sweet. I can't wait to get this thing to Sebring, hopefully January, and see how everything really works.



16hr Day said:


> OK, but what happens when the V's sales slow down and they offer 1.9 financing and $3,000 cash back? I hope they don't, but that was my fear at the time. Enjoy the V, it is a sweet car :thumbup:


Only time will tell. Deals can be made today. I paid about 2600 off MSRP. I fully expect to take a beating when I trade it for the LS2 500hp version. Coming soon?



gojira-san said:


> Nice looking car - I really like that color! The only ones I've seen have been black so it is nice to see some other color. :thumbup: Hopefully not since it is supposed to be a limited production version. I saw that with my Chevy Avalanche - used prices dropped like a rock because Chevy did/does so many incentives on 'em. The Chevy dealer gave me the lowest trade-in price too... told me he couldn't compete with the new car side of the house.  I think Caddy will do a better job there since they are trying to improve the marque.
> 
> Best of luck with the V - it is a really nice car!


Thanks. The thing is growing on me more and more every mile.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Great car....congrats. I've seen a few at the track and they do fine. Lots of power on tap. Have fun with the new "toy".



BB330i said:


> I drove my '03 M3 into the local Caddy dealer last week to have a look at a CTS-V and wound up taking one home.
> 
> First off, it is not an M3. The only things I find in common are price, driveline slop and giggles.
> 
> ...


----------

